# Who knows where this grinders being used in?



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I do have two of this grinders, the are Ditting and seems to came from a full-automatic machine.

What I need is an Exploded view, so I can determine how to make a funnel for filling the beans to the mouth of the grind-chamber, this grinders need to be placed horizontal, see the spout.














































All help is welcome!

Regards from the Netherlands


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant see how you are going to make that work, you need to drop beans into the burrs that are facing horizontal?

Can you remove/adapt the spout?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You sure the exit chute is not on upside down?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its the right way

http://www.dittingswiss.ch/en_products/EK-10.html


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I did grind with it with an 50mm PVC 90 degrees angled upwards and makeshift hopper, I also putt other grinding discs from a K30, those are more aggressive than the discs that where mounted, the discs where blunt so the need to be replaced anyway, the original where those types without de big breaker teeth.

The solution with the angled pipe is not optimal, so I want to go so original as possible.

The grind is from the same consistency as the K30 and almost the same speed (new discs)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr boots..... I looked at that hub and disk assy for all of 10 seconds before I realised what I was looking at


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesting, so k30 find consistency but potentially zero retention alla ek43!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Interesting, so k30 find consistency but potentially zero retention alla ek43!


If you hold it upside down


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you hold it upside down


Or make a mount and bean feeder for it


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Or make a mount and bean feeder for it


Thats the idea I hat before, I did make an wooden construction for the two grinders side by side, with switches and some timers, buth i need the correct feeders the PVC elbow pipe was not quite suitable for the job!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 15191


When did they start fitting "disc brakes" to EK 43 ???


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

The answer is that the grinder have to stand up, the grind push the grinded colum out upwards and than in to a funnel, so an hugh retention!  I bougt today two fully automatic machine with two of the "visualy" same grinders, only those are EK10 instead EK9 should be better?

The machine in question is the Bremer Viva !


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

If there are some people with an old grindchamber from a K30 and those is laying around and the are willing to part of it, I do have some small money for it in mind.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@3aan said:


> If there are some people with an old grindchamber from a K30 and those is laying around and the are willing to part of it, I do have some small money for it in mind.


I've got one but it's from an early K30 (i.e. it's all silver, doesn't have the brass ring on top)


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

That's perfect, those are the ones I look for, you could send it via UPS an access point?

Obviously I would like to know the expected compensation, including sending to the Netherlands.

The only thing I would also like to know the thread is still running?

My postal-code = 2691VD Netherlands (for everyone free to know)









Details by PM


----------

